# Next step in progession?



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

I can now bomb it down greens with ease (and I hope) style, just wondering what would be the next step of progression? Well blues obviously, but I mean easy tricks, smoother turns? Going back to the mountains this friday and want to improve as much as possible!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Bombing down runs isn't an accomplishment. Carving or riding switch down a green is an accomplishment. Work on getting your turns down so that you feel very comfortable and then take it to blues and blacks. Once u get this start working on some ollies or 180's. But progress slowly, because it will pay off in the end.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

"Bombing down a Green" is a really vague description of your skills. To me "bombing down a green" means riding down so fast that if ski patrol ever saw me they would kick my ass if they could catch up. 

Concentrate on learning to link turns, getting in and out of switch, small ollies, carving, and riding at higher speeds. Don't get hung up on being able to do Blues or Blacks.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Bombing down a green could just mean you pointed yourself down the hill and kept going straight down, it doesn't mean jack. Like everyone has stated, learn to link turns, ride switch, start to ollie/nollie and hit some rollers.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

haha, Queen Latifah was able to bomb down green and blue in that stupid movie Last Holiday...doesn't mean she knew what the hell she was doing :laugh: Like everyone else said, concentrate on your form and carving...later on you can always pratice on going faster on Moguls...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

If you want some easy tricks to keep you interested, try some tail and nose presses, and get them as high as you can for as long as you can and come out of it clean. (No one's impressed by a butter that ends with you on the ground...) They help your balance, board control, and the innate fear of going straight that most people have while starting out. That and ollieing off of rollers is always fun.

But again, if you're just going from greens to blues, you really should be concentrating on nothing other than getting your turns smoother, and taking them to steeper and steeper pitches. Switch should also be a priority, the sooner you learn it, the easier it is because it's awful hard to force yourself into it once you're good.

But what the hell, it's the end of the season. Just go enjoy yourself one way or the other.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Bombing down runs isn't an accomplishment. Carving or riding switch down a green is an accomplishment. Work on getting your turns down so that you feel very comfortable and then take it to blues and blacks. Once u get this start working on some ollies or 180's. But progress slowly, because it will pay off in the end.



i beg to differ. while 'bombing' a run doesn't say anything about his progression in riding ability or techhnique, it does say he's getting use to riding at higher speeds. mentally he's progressing. i know it took me a while in the beginning to get used to high speeds, so that's definitely a step in the right direction. that being said... i do agree that it's more important to practice turning and ollies and all that at this stage than riding fast. riding fast without knowing the rest is a recipe for an accident and injuries.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

What do you _want_ to do? Concentrate on that. If it is too much to bite off at once, break it down and progress through it step by step. Focus on having fun and staying safe, because by staying safe you get to keep having fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Board control. Try to get to a point where you can make the board do whatever you want, whenever you want. We've all been there before, but don't be an unguided missile!

If you haven't already, start doing ollies and jumping off of little bumps and stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It means you're pro and can now quit while at the top of your game get the playboy playmate and move to the beach in Cali and hate your life.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It means you're pro and can now quit while at the top of your game get the playboy playmate and move to the beach in Cali and hate your life.


This



















(10char)


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

haha guess i got the wrong termonology going. I can carve down it pretty fast and in complete control, sorry for getting it wrong. Oh and its a she


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Noodle said:


> haha guess i got the wrong termonology going. I can carve down it pretty fast and in complete control, sorry for getting it wrong. Oh and its a she


 It's a she? Are you genderly challenged?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> Board control. Try to get to a point where you can make the board do whatever you want, whenever you want. We've all been there before, but don't be an unguided missile!
> 
> If you haven't already, start doing ollies and jumping off of little bumps and stuff.


This is a great suggestion. The more board control u get, the more comfotable u will be and u will have a lot more fun riding.


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Bombing down a green could just mean you pointed yourself down the hill and kept going straight down, it doesn't mean jack. Like everyone has stated, learn to link turns, *ride switch,* start to ollie/nollie and hit some rollers.


I really wish I would have learned this earlier. It's almost like learning to snowboard all over again. You can start to learn 180s once you learn switch off of ollies and some small rollers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Do it all again switch!


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Just advancing some myself. As mentioned many times, learn to control your speed by linking turns. For me, I started out pretty good at using my heelside turns, and toeside scared me some at speed.

Now, after focusing ALOT on toeside, I actually feel more comfortable on my toeside in turns, stopping, and coming off boxes/rails. Riding switch is fun also, and is a big mental block for some.

Just watch people who are better than you, you know what you can and can't do. Work on what you feel you need to work on. It will come.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

cadencesdad said:


> Just watch people who are better than you, you know what you can and can't do. Work on what you feel you need to work on. It will come.


That's a good suggestion. I found that riding with my friend(who is way better than me) pushed my progression a lot faster.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> That's a good suggestion. I found that riding with my friend(who is way better than me) pushed my progression a lot faster.


Absolutely. I learned so much when I was forced to keep up with a group that was better than I was. I tried new things, and found myself doing things at a higher speed than I was comfortable with, but it turned out fine, I just had to push myself. Riding above your skill level is the best way to learn


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a 3 hour private lesson and by the end of the week was doing blacks, thanks for the helpful comments from some of you


----------

